# Managing iui and work



## hellsbells01 (May 9, 2010)

Hello.
I am due to start iui with ovulation induction for pcos in September and I wondered how people coped with work? I only work part time but my work aren't particularly on board and have said I should have apts on the days I am not at work (which of course isn't always possible). Just wondered if anyone had any tips for me? Thank you x


----------



## incywincy (Nov 13, 2011)

I am lucky that I have some time in lieu I can use, though I'm pretty sure I'd be entitled to a leave of absence and I prefer to use my time in lieu to avoid these awkward situations.

What your employers need to realise is that you ovulate when you do and it can't be scheduled around working hours!  Can you find anything in any personnel policy documents to back you up?  I would think the best thing to do is appear to be as flexible as possible.  If you need scans, try to get the appointment away from working hours, or one right at the beginning/end/over lunch (whichever is least inconvenient) to show that you are willing to work with their wishes.  But do explain that some appointments cannot be avoided because they are very much dependent on timing.

It is difficult, as it causes stress.  I have to book my time in lieu off last minute which is generally frowned upon and it causes me a bit of anxiety because I haven't told them what I am using the time for.  

I would also consider explaining to them that if you feel more stressed about taking time off, treatment is less likely to succeed, needing further attempts and further time off work.  I'd only do that one if they weren't likely to read it as a threat though!

The other option is to consider your GP - you might be able to get signed off for the treatment period as work could cause you undue stress?  I think some people on here have used that route before.


----------



## Nuttytart (Jul 17, 2012)

Hi,
I think that this is a huge topic. I work full time for the emergency services and am having the same worries. I need to go when that call is made so I'm always on tender hooks, especially as with festivals and the olympics and school holidays. Plus the hospital is not close. 
I've spoken to my union/ federation about the policy, but nothing is clear cut. I'm just winging it at the minute. My work place is male dominate and no one knows. My normal supervisor is sick so I fail to see why I should tell a cover who varies every week. I can't be doing with all the questions did it work did it not? 
It's also hard with the injections and stuff between jobs but just about coping really stressed though. 
I think you just have to do your best and get through it. I'm sure no workplace can make you stay when it's for medical reasons. Even if explained, until someone's in your shoes they can't understand.
Hope things get sorted!


----------



## elli78 (May 22, 2011)

hi all. Just wantd 2 say ur not alone i dont thnk my mgr will understand so im plamning 2 use flexi. Doesnt help feeling its a secret tho. Best of luck 2 u all. (soz typed on phone)


----------



## Annie01 (Jun 7, 2012)

Hello, 

I'm not in the IUI stage anymore as unfortunately had 3 failed attempts so moving on to IVF (but all about thinking positive right!)  But in terms of work and any fertility treatment - I agree with you Nuttytart in that its a huge topic which is very tricky for us girls!  I'm in a small team of women - of which various ones have had babies and seem to get no end of time off for this and that situation - leaving work at all times to go to nursery / doctors etc - which is one of those things I guess.  But then here we are having to do everything in secret as we're unsure as to what our managers / colleagues are going to say - which a) doesn't feel fair at all!  and b) I'm sure adds to the stress that we are already under!! We're meant to do flexi time at work but its evolved in to some people taking it and some (me included!) don't!... Realise I'm not helping hellsbells at all - as I think this post is turning in to a mini rant  

One thing I will say which may help is that I've confide in a colleague at work recently (someone who I can trust not to tell everyone) and it is a great relief.  We've got an agreement that she will cover my travel where possible and any things she can help with if I need last minute appointments - and I'll taking some office based work off her.  I do feel much better for telling her!  

Good luck to every one xx


----------



## hellsbells01 (May 9, 2010)

Hi ladies 
Sorry to hear that other people are having difficulty managig the work side of things. It really is just one more stress that adds to an already stressful time! Fortunately my clinic are being very supportive wih apts and things. Good luck to everyone! Xx


----------



## Chocolatejoanna (Sep 4, 2012)

Hi guys. I am no lawyer but a freind of mine is, this is not their area of expertise, but they felt that they had to let you have time off under maternity discrimination rules.  As I had to take a week off for polyps removal operation colleagues kinda know something is up so thankfully all fine with odd day off.  In fact as it turns out my boss has been really good ESP once I started to open up more.  I am glad I told a few peeople as I was really not myself on clomid, and that way they new why.
Good luck with your treatment


----------

